# Is Nash really 6'3?



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

I think hes closer 6'0 or something. I mean Ive never met him in person, but he just doesnt look 6'3. They always listed Barkley at 6'6 when everyone said he was 6'4 so I guess they jack up a player's height from time to time.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nash probably is around 6'3. Barkley was just a 1 in a billion, special case. Being 6'4, so strong/big, and able to play PF, and be one of the top 5 greatest at it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw Nash in person at a game. He looks short on TV but in person hes pretty big.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hes somewhere upthere. My bro saw him at a club and said he was bout the same size as me and im about 6'1'', 6'2''. So he could very well be 6'3''


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm from near where nash lives. when i was younger i went to his basketball camp and i met him. he is more like 6'1 or 6'2.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

not a huge differance between a 6'3" point guard and a 6'2" point guard lol


----------



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

I remember Bill Walton joking that he was 5'10 one time but I was guessing about 6'1.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't think any NBA player is their listed height.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Everyone on TV looks shorter and smaller than they are really are. Our kicker for the UH football team was in our weight room a few days ago and on TV hes soooo small, in the weightroom he was huge benching like 300.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think anyone is the height they're listed, except maybe with shoes on. I remember seeing a team picture of when JJ and Q in them, and JJ was 1 to 2 inches bigger than Marion. They're both listed at 6'7."


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Im pretty sure he's 6'2. Rounded off to 6'3... if that made sense ..err.


----------



## csh711 (Jul 27, 2005)

my wife works at the hospital where his newest child was born. i was there visiting my wife when he was there and i'd say he looks at least 6'2".


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Does it matter? I can't remember a time when Nash being a couple of inches taller or shorter would have made the slightest difference.

Everyone knows Nash has problems on defense, but it has a lot more to do with his weight/strength than his heigth. Nash is not super quick either (it's just that he can dribble while running at full spead). 

In any case, a few months ago he got into a pickup game on a playground in New York (it got national coverage). The funny part was that he dominated on the boards.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What were his stats? I saw the photos, the guys he played against were shorter then him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Caron Butler is listed 5" taller than he actually is. He's listed at 6'7". Dude on my volleyball team, he's 6'1", was standing next to Caron, and Caron was just barely an inch taller than him. Caron's like 6'2", 5 inches is too much to go overboard.


----------

